# Help with Cycles - suggestions thoughts?



## StringBean (Jul 25, 2017)

Looking for some suggestions as a first time cycle. I've been doing a lot of research and was thinking about going with this regimen for lean/cut mass as I don't want to get too bulky. I'm 5'8, 30years old, 170lbs. 

I was thinking Week 1-6 Test E 500mg
Week 1-6 Decatrex 500mg
Week 2-8 Methitest 50mg/day
Liv52 & Fish oil Supps

What are your thoughts or do you think there's a better cycle? i've got some bulk now but i lost a lot of mass and gained some weight from a bone marrow donation and am trying to get my body back. obviously i've got the right protein intakes food wise and am hitting the gym regularly.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 25, 2017)

Leaning out or growing mass depends on your diet more than anything else.  You won't take test and instantly grow into a monster.  

If you're running Test E, go at least 12-16 weeks.

What kind of AI are you going to have?
PCT?

Decatrex and Methitest sound like crap.  I've never used them, or heard of them, but they sound bogus.

First cycle?  Stick to test and read the sticky on running your first cycle.


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 25, 2017)

Not to bash you, but not sure how much "a lot of research" is.  First off, cycle is too short.   You will just start seeing things and then you will stop.  Second, first cycle should be Test only. And third, as knight said, where is your AI and what about PCT?  Whats your diet look like?  Please read the stickys.  They will help you a lot.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 25, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> Not to bash you, but not sure how much "a lot of research" is.  First off, cycle is too short.   You will just start seeing things and then you will stop.  Second, first cycle should be Test only. And third, as knight said, where is your AI and what about PCT?  Whats your diet look like?  Please read the stickys.  They will help you a lot.



yea, if you have researched.....you would know 6wks of tes e is pointless.  The tes will be 15 days to really saturate and begin working.  

Read all the sticky threads we have here, poke around in old threads, lots of good info has been discussed over the years.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 25, 2017)

Lots of research lol


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 25, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Lots of research lol



And:
"
obviously i've got the right protein intakes food wise and am hitting the gym regularly
"
I don't know why either of those would be obvious, especially since "regularly" is subjective (going just every Monday is "regular" if that's when you consistently go) and no info on diet, macros, etc are posted.

Getting tired of b1tching at every lazy prick that decides they're gonna use AAS because it'll solve all of their problems.  Because that's what they should be asking about first--not diet or training, right? Why's he using fish oil?  Somebody said to.  He has no idea why. 

At least he's not coming on a month in saying "help! I've been using decatrex and Methitest and I shit out my liver and kidneys!  Fix me!", or 18 years old, or asking for a source.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 25, 2017)

No research was done with that cycle plan.Before even thinking steroids u should have years in a gym and you should completely understand how food works .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 25, 2017)

I give you my word you won't get to bulky


----------



## basskiller (Jul 26, 2017)

Why not just try your test-e for about 8 to 10 weeks at about 350mgs a week and see how your body reacts to that.  When starting out, how will you know which steroid works best for you if you start out taking several steroids at the same time.. 

You could take the next year and do this.. by the end, you'll be able to map out the perfect cycle for you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2017)

Why would you even consider steroids if you don't want to be as large as possible?


----------



## Black_johnson#1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey guys so I've done my homework and research on doing a cycle I'll post my program and just wanted to get opinions and learn from experienced users. I was told metro really isn't needed but should have just in case

First 8 weeks 


250mg of TESTOSTERONE sustanon, cypionate, enanthate 2 times a week 


200mg of EQ 2 times a week   


1 arimedex or letrozole every 3rd day 


Supplements 


NAC: 1000mg 3x per day


Milk Thistle: 425mg 3 times a day 

Curcumin

Ashwagandha Extract: Look for something with the KSM-66 extract


Vitamin D: 2000IU 2x per day (I would use this all year)


Vitamin C: 1000mg 1-2x per day (all year)


Vatamin Co-Q10 100mg 2 x a day 


Chitosan 1000mg 4 x a day 


Alpha lipoic acid 300mg a day 


Omega-3: 1000mg 3 times a day 


Fiber supplement: twice a day ( Metamucil or fiberlyze )


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 30, 2017)

wait so are you going to run sust, cyp or enth??? lol. either way stick with test only for your first cycle save the eq for next round for reasons already mentioned above. you don't need all those vitamins. good luck


----------



## Seeker (Jul 30, 2017)

Black_johnson#1 said:


> Hey guys so I've done my homework and research on doing a cycle I'll post my program and just wanted to get opinions and learn from experienced users. I was told metro really isn't needed but should have just in case
> 
> First 8 weeks
> 
> ...



You just hijacked someone else's thread.  You should begin by creating your own thread in the new member introduction section.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 30, 2017)

lol I didn't even catch that... sneaker fukker


----------



## Black_johnson#1 (Jul 31, 2017)

I was going to run all 3 I was told it would help my gains and the vitiams I was taking for liver support. And I'll just run the test for the first cycle


----------



## Black_johnson#1 (Jul 31, 2017)

This program was given to me as I'm a first time user and based off the things we talked about and my goals this was the suggested program just wanted to get second opinions


----------



## Black_johnson#1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Also I apologize if you feel this thread was hacked but it wasn't


----------



## Jin (Jul 31, 2017)

Black_johnson#1 said:


> Also I apologize if you feel this thread was hacked but it wasn't



*hijacked 

10char


----------



## Black_johnson#1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Have a question on my products and just wanna get some opinions I've got my test tren which I was told I could use that as a starter and then I also have my test cyponiate and enathate which I was told include run after I finish the tren  looking for opinions and how much I should use in was told 1cc every 2/3 days would be good to start


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 3, 2017)

Black_johnson#1 said:


> Have a question on my products and just wanna get some opinions I've got my test tren which I was told I could use that as a starter and then I also have my test cyponiate and enathate which I was told include run after I finish the tren  looking for opinions and how much I should use in was told 1cc every 2/3 days would be good to start



Test tren, eh?
Lots of research...

Test and tren are two separate compounds.
Tren is not a starter--it is the most powerful AAS known to man (and cattle...).

You said earlier you were just going to run the test.

1cc every 2 to 3 days?  Is that 50mg/cc, 150mg/cc.

"I was told" doesn't really count as research.  Especially since whoever is telling you this stuff appears to be a jackass.

Why do you have cyp and enan?  The esters are similar, but you don't need both.

Assuming the tren is ace, since you need to pin every 2 to 3 days, you're going to have a big gap between when the ace clears your system and the cyp and/or enan starts to kick in (cyp and enan are long esters and take longer to take effect).

Be honest now: the guy giving you info, did you sleep with his wife?  If so, he knows and he's trying to ruin your natural hormone production for life.  I can't think of any other reason he would give you such asinine advice.

All seriousness, don't pin anything yet.  With your current plan you are asking for trouble and no gains.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 3, 2017)

Also, I didn't mention this above, but you run test as a base every time.  Even if you run tren as a starter, you would also run the test with it and not after.

Let your friend's advice go in one ear and out the other.


----------



## Black_johnson#1 (Sep 4, 2017)

the stack I was given


----------



## Black_johnson#1 (Sep 4, 2017)

With what I was given how would you run it ?


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 4, 2017)

Honestly, I wouldn't.  I'd put together a well-informed plan and then get the supplies necessary rather than work backwards.


----------

